# sentra for a performance car??????????



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

I bought this car cause it was a nice looking car, with a 5 speed, but since i've been on the net i've been realizing that people actually put time and money into sentra's to make them high performance street racing vehicles. From your guys opinions, do you think it's worth it to spend that money on this car or would i have better luck buying another foreign car to make high performance... 

I got a friend who has a trans-am 2002, running mid 13s i beleive, and he's always bragging on how he can beat this and that. I want to beat him so bad, but i never thought a sentra could run 13s, but i realized it and it's not going to be long before he's running 12s, so it's basically a matter between me beating him and me winning without spending my arm's and legs to do it. I have a choice between spending a lot of money on this car or getting another one, if i did what would it be in the foreign world. i'm new to import cars, although i have a mercedes that's a slow car. 

I often thought about the rx-7, supras cost to much, 3000gt's are nice but i don't like them very much, skyline's are my favorite but that thing is way to costly. what should i do?


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm new to the board too but I know a few things about nissans. First off do you have an se-r or another model.
If you have an se-r you can easily swap the engine for a turbo engine that you can probably find for a reasonable price if you do a search. Try searching for a pulsar gti-r turbo engine, those will definitely get you into the 13s and they aren't that expensive. If you don't want to go turbo you can swap in a nissan VE type engine(similar to a honda VTEC but better). If you just want another car I personally like the Nissan 300zx twin turbo, I have found a couple of those for about 6k.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

buy a 240 sx and do a swap or get a sr20det and throw that in your car.

what trim is your sentra btw? is it a se-r or one of the ga16 powered cars?


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

mine is a le, 2dr 5 speed, it's just the regular model.


----------



## AZ WHITE SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

Trade it in, If you don't want to spend any money on a sentra. There is not any real potential with the GA16DE motor that is in the model sentra you have. To get it running low 12's you will most likely spend over $10,000. You will need an SR20DE(T) engine and will need to spend a lot of $ on a turbo kit if you get a NA SR20, or spend more $ upgrading the turbo and fuel system if you buy the already turbocharged version, the SR20DET. On top of that, if you are not real experienced with working on cars you will have to pay out the a$$ in labor.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well...humm can u beat him without spendin money hummm....NO
but u can always make fun of his ass when he is gettin 10mpg with gas prices over $2


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Your best choice money wise would be to trade since it seems you have an older model GA16.
"blairellis" 240s are great but if he doesn't want to pay an arm to do an engine swap I say the 300zx twin turbo. Twin turbos are the s#!t and he wouldn't have to do much to beat his friends a$$


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Swap a supercharged 3800 into that beretta, at least that way he can't call you a ricer.  Go to www.beretta.net to find out more.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

ha, yea that beretta would be nice with that engine in it, well that's great to kno you guys aren't biased, how about keeping this as a daily driver, i mean how many miles can i expect out of it before it starts dieing out? i could just drive it and maybe throw a few minor things on there to satisfy the craving to sound fast, and sound loud. hahaha.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

It's not uncommon to see well over 200 thousand mile and still be running strong. 

It's not really that hard to get a GA powered car fast either, regardless of what AZ says. =) Nitrous, hardcore fuel system. 

And yeah, throw a 3800 SC in your Beretta... I almost did that with my Z24, but instead just built the hell outta my 2.8L that was in it. =)


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

damnit if you guys don't stop talking about dropping that engine in my beretta i'm going to mess around and do it, and keep the sentra as my other car to drive while i'm doing that. oh my god, you guys suck, a 3800sc would be so freaking tight in my car. i kno yall saw my beretta site, 

www.sounddomain.com/id/mrlong for the beretta
www.sounddomain.com/id/mercem for the benz


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

BTW, here's some pics of my Z24... I can't freaking find any engine pics though...

2.8L 60* V6
Custom ground camshaft (gave it a NICE poppy idle)
Hypertech stage 2 chip
Custom ram-air
cat-back exhaust
ported/polished heads
5 angle valve job
etc etc.

http://www.geocities.com/ga16desentraxe/Z24/z24.html


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

yea man that's a nice car but damn that hydroplanning stuff, that's messed up.. i hope you get it fixed. i'll have that beretta up and running a few months after i get the sentra where i want it though, so after i get the sentra running to my specs i'll fix the beretta back up. and the benz just needs a paint job and some rims a little detail and maybe some tv's hahah.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

or you could sell all 3 cars and get a skyline. you should get enough money from them that the skyline wont put you to far into the hole j/k lol


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

OMG!!!!i don't kno though i heard they got a r35 or r36 coming to united states in two years or so, i could just save up for a downpayment haha, or even that pontiac gto, that's going to be really fast.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

That accident was a LONG time ago, hehe... Actually, that was even before I built the motor. I had it fixed shortly after the wreck. I traded the car in to get my sentra, so it's been almost 3 years since I've had it =)


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

don't u have the same engine in your sentra that i have? cause you seem to be putting a lot of upgrades on there, and also wasn't the z24 faster then your sentra? with the 2.8 engine?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Sure was, especially after I built the motor. But, after I had built it, it kept blowing out coil packs. I didn't have the money to get a Haltech for it to keep the ignition system running right, and my dad wanted me to get somethign newer and more reliable, so I ended up with my Sentra. But, now I'm slowy yet surely working my way into 15's, and by this summer I'm planning on running a 75 HP wet shot N2O system, and after that.... etc etc et. LOL...


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

so this car is really a fun car then right? i mean it's worth hooking up for your reliableness, and well i'm just trying to see if i should do anything to this car other than just drive it. But so far it's turning out to look as if i'm going ti mess around and try to hook this car up as well. simply cause it's a nice looking car, and with a body kit or so, i'd be proud of myself, i guess if i were running low 14's i'd be proud also with the 1.6 especially if i could do that without hitting the nos button, but we'll see. depends on how much money i end up with, there's also the hybrid idea of geting a feiro or a older rx-7 and putting a Lt-1 or a grand national engine in either one of those would put me at 12s easily, so i gotta figure out what i'm trying to do with my money. but you guys are a really big help. at my other forums i didn't recieve this much information within hours of posting a post.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

WAIT!!!, i just was searching around and i think i saw a s20det or something engine with 350hps??? that's ill, so you mean if i swapped in that engine in my car changed the turbos and added a few more thousand to the mods then i could have a lot of horses, this is wierd. i never thought that this car could have so much power, i know it doesn't matter what car it is but i'm saying that's just impressive, i am very happy with my car hehehe.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Good luck getting the GA16 motor into the low 14's without NOS... I'm sure it can be done, but I dont think that's very common. 

If you put an LT1 into an RX7, I would come up to detroit and slap you. LOL... Rotory engines kick so much ass... If you got one, KEEP IT! But hell yeah, but a Northstar V8 into a Fiero and haul some ass. =)

350 HP out of an SR20DET isn't hard to attain. Hell, there was a guy (James Farrar) that had an SE-R that was running in the 8's in the 1320. BOH to the Nissans!


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

OMG!!! why must you do this to me??? that would mean i could beat my friends trans am, and the worst part is he wouldn't even see it coming, i could let him keep talking crap and i could just play him scantless, i meant getting another engine, i'd get that sr20det if it's cheap and 1500 isn't that bad, is it turboed already man i need to just use aol to talk to you.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Read this thread and decide for yourself.
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39944


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

interesting.... thanks pretty white


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

I'll add a couple tid-bits to this discussion. My ZTT (sold) ran a 13.8 in the 1/4 mile w/ just an intake at stock boost. IF you find a ZTT for $6000, I WOULDN'T buy it. Expect to spend ~$9000 for a decent ZTT.

Also, money is the deciding factor on how fast you want to go. Your friend for example, spend what $25,000 for his TA, plus whatever mods he has. So you have to decide how much money you are willing to spend to beat him. Probably $7-8000 into your Sentra would probably beat him, but would it honestly be worth it? Only you could say.

If your thing is only to do the 1/4 mile, then a big block will be faster for cheaper; I don't think that is debatable; but if you want to be diff't and spend some extra money then you can get creative...whether it is turbo or Nitrous the Sentra or SC the Beretta.

I say, buy an SE-R and turbo it. If it runs 13's that is still damn good.

Later,

Josh


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

that sounds like a good idea the only problem i'm having now is finding an older se-r for sale cause as it seems i don't see anything on autotrader except 2003's and there just to damn expensive.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I agree with Fosters :thumbup: just go ahead and get the se-r and go turbo


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a friend with a 98 Z-28, He does the same thing, wants to race me sentra, its out of the element, cant compare, me responce to him is ill get my bike and race him, its about the same thing. 

Wanna beat his ass, buy a rocket. Real power is on two wheels.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

...or buy an S13 240 (easier to find) and swap in the DET.

I ran a [email protected] in my '91 SE-R with the bluebird motor, basic bolt-ons and the Profec B set at 12psi with full interior and street tires...it's much faster now 

Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Boost is addicting. You'll soon be looking like this crazy freak!


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

is that a big turbo under your hood or are you just happy to see me...


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

lol. that would be sweet, i'm falling in love with the sentras as i see them sometimes but not alot, and i just think of how cool of a sleeper it would be if it ran 13.5s or whatever, and just could put the stomp on a few people, or even having the ability to. but i'll have my website posted with my sentra in a few weeks, i gotta get the car and start my projects before i put up the site, see ya guys then.


----------

